# The Legend Of Korra Book 2 Discussion Thread



## GameWinner (Sep 15, 2013)

So the one hour premiere aired yesterday. What are your thoughts on the episodes?
I thought it was pretty solid yet at the same time predictable. But that's just me.
Thoughts on Book 2 so far?
Also, I didn't really like Korra in the two episodes. She was bratty before but it's like she was raging at everyone around her. She has her reasons but still.


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 15, 2013)

I DVR'd it and loved it! A great start to Book 2!


----------



## Chiejina (Sep 15, 2013)

I wanna know who that unkown avatar is that aangs grand daughter discovered a statue of.... Maybe a 2nd avatar?? :000000! That would be pretty badass.
Korra seems bi-polar. But then again aang was almost like her. Not too bi polar tho from what i remember. 
Understandable tho since they get forced to do things they dont want.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Sep 15, 2013)

New season is kinda shit.

First off they brushed over literally tons of important shit from season one. Like how suddenly their government shifts in six months. And how suddenly that wouldn't create more discontent having one person with a lot of power as president compared to a council with equal representation. Like they could've added a nonbender or made the council elections not based on bending or nonbending but on like districts or something along those lines. Also how such a large movement could not have any fallout from being torn apart in the season finale. Like at least have Mako chasing after former Equalists in that dumb motorcycle scene (which mind you has no relevance to the plot at all) instead of Triads.

Characters are really just plainly stupid. Tenzin and Korra's dad see a very CLEAR AND IMMEDIATE THREAT in front of them with this spirits issue and they insist she do more Airbending. Are you fucking stupid people. She has a decent grasp on Airbending, she can tackle her avatar duty first instead of learning MORE Airbending. Also like after the second spirit ambush they continue to throw more fire and useless shit at the spirits even though they should know it's ineffective after their first encounter and plus some time into the second one.

Animaton is still alright but does seem a step down from season one. The mouths are a bit jarring how they're just moving on immobile faces. Also doesn't help that the exposition dumps are embarrassingly bad and blunt. Funny enough they couldn't even give an exposition dump for all the shit that happened in six months.

There's also Tenzin's Scooby Doo Adventures but who gives a shit really. Nothing really happens there for the second episode except one of his daughters see a statue glow a bit. Oooooh.

Also seems like most of it is taking place in the dull, boring Pole areas. Nice to know they spent all this time making Republic City only to have it never visited again.

So welp looks like Korra is gonna be bad.


----------



## GameWinner (Sep 15, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> New season is kinda shit.
> 
> First off they brushed over literally tons of important shit from season one. Like how suddenly their government shifts in six months. And how suddenly that wouldn't create more discontent having one person with a lot of power as president compared to a council with equal representation. Like they could've added a nonbender or made the council elections not based on bending or nonbending but on like districts or something along those lines. Also how such a large movement could not have any fallout from being torn apart in the season finale. Like at least have Mako chasing after former Equalists in that dumb motorcycle scene (which mind you has no relevance to the plot at all) instead of Triads.
> 
> ...


 
Oh man, this post just nailed it especially the first paragraph. I did not understand the need for them to rush through all of that.


----------



## Gahars (Sep 15, 2013)

So these episodes were... not good.
1) Horrible, blatant exposition, and lots of it. I mean, Republic City changes its entire governmental structure, abolishing the council and replacing it with a presidency. This major event is covered... in one sentence at the very beginning. (Hell, they even use "As you know" unironically.)
2) Korra is horrible. So she's learned absolutely nothing from the previous season and treats everyone around her like complete shit. Our hero, ladies and gentlemen.
3) Almost everyone else is a complete nonentity or completely useless.
4) The animation has taken a serious dip. Studio Pierre was a great idea, right guys? The fight scenes used to be a saving grace, but here they're just sort of flat.
5) The plot's not really all that interesting. Oh boy, Korra happy runs off to join the new "I'm not a bad guy, no really, I swear it!" character. Wonder how that'll turn out this time. As for the spirit world/first avatar stuff, I can't say I'm too invested. They weren't really explained before, but they didn't need to be. The bits and pieces we got were more than enough. It's not really something I'm dying to know more of.

As I was watching, it hit me that I just don't care about these characters or this plotline. There's nothing to invest me in any of this. Korra's not going to learn anything, and people will still trip over themselves to praise her no matter what; there's no consequences for her. It's like watching Dexter 2.0 (and, amusingly enough, Harry from Dexter plays Korra's Dad. If that's not an omen, I don't know what is.)

Honestly, I think I'm just done with the show. The Last Airbender was great, but the team really should've just quit while they were ahead.

(To be fair, it wasn't all bad. Korra said, "Naga, hush!" at one point. That was a little amusing.)


----------



## Thanatos Telos (Sep 15, 2013)

Gahars said:


> So these episodes were... not good.
> 1) Horrible, blatant exposition, and lots of it. I mean, Republic City changes its entire governmental structure, abolishing the council and replacing it with a presidency. This major event is covered... in one sentence at the very beginning. (Hell, they even use "As you know" unironically.)
> 2) Korra is horrible. So she's learned absolutely nothing from the previous season and treats everyone around her like complete shit. Our hero, ladies and gentlemen.
> 3) Almost everyone else is a complete nonentity or completely useless.
> ...


 
*There is a VERY big difference between The Last Airbender and Avatar: The Last Airbender.*


----------



## Warrior522 (Sep 15, 2013)

Logged in to comment: Liveposted my thoughts while watching it to a friend who gave up on the show during it's first season. Warning, extremely ragey.



> [7:25:23 PM | Edited 7:25:33 PM] EOL(Warrior): ...KORRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
> [7:32:13 PM] EOL(Warrior): HOLY BALLS THE ANIMATION MANAGED TO GET WORSE!
> [7:32:26 PM] EOL(Warrior): It's like Season 1 of ATLA again!
> [7:32:37 PM] EOL(Warrior): ...this is what I waited a year for?
> ...



Summary:

Bolin is completely worthless and is basically Sokka without actually being likeable OR funny..  so nothing like Sokka...

Korra has lost all of her loveable spark and is now straight-up bipolar.

Mako... actually became more likeable. But also completely useless.

Tenzin is completely beaten, and is basically going to serve as a punching bag for his brats and siblings as far as jokes go.

The Twins... why. In a series that is supposed to thrive on deep, interesting characters, _why would you  *ever* think this was a good idea_?!?

New guy(aka Generic the Badguy): You had potential for a rough edged but heroic character who could very well have provided an interesting dynamic. NOOOOOPE.

The animation quality has dropped like a stone, the characters are flat, the environment is lifeless, and the character development HAS REVERSED COURSE. Absolute shit, 2/10 would not bang.


----------



## Gahars (Sep 15, 2013)

Thanatos Telos said:


> *There is a VERY big difference between The Last Airbender and Avatar: The Last Airbender.*


 

1) Not if you just disregard the movie entirely.
2) The movie was horrible, but at least it was entertainingly so.


----------



## Warrior522 (Sep 15, 2013)

Chiejina said:


> Korra seems bi-polar. But then again aang was almost like her. Not too bi polar tho from what i remember.



Aang was also 10 years old. Kinda different from being in your 20's... Also there's the whole technically being the same person thing...


----------



## Apache Thunder (Sep 15, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> New season is kinda shit.
> 
> First off they brushed over literally tons of important shit from season one. Like how suddenly their government shifts in six months. And how suddenly that wouldn't create more discontent having one person with a lot of power as president compared to a council with equal representation. Like they could've added a nonbender or made the council elections not based on bending or nonbending but on like districts or something along those lines. Also how such a large movement could not have any fallout from being torn apart in the season finale. Like at least have Mako chasing after former Equalists in that dumb motorcycle scene (which mind you has no relevance to the plot at all) instead of Triads.
> ....


(long quote snipped for space)

I am one of those that likes show. Stop expecting this to be ATLA...because it's never meant to. Different setting, different characters. It has it's flaws, but honestly, I didn't mind. ATLA had it's own set of issues too. You seem overly negative. Maybe you are going in expecting too much? New season isn't "sh*t". But you are entitled to your opinion I suppose...


I happened to have liked the twins. With Eska being my favorite. Haven't heard much out of the other one though. Only had one line in the first episode I think. I think they just need more time to flesh out their characters. Right now I did notice that the first couple of episodes did seemed to be crowded in terms of character screen time. The air temple side story distracted from the main plot line and that could have probably been in it's own episode and wouldn't have been worse off.

They seem to be using Bolin to fill Sokka's shoes so to speak. Other then his interactions with Eska being hilarious, he's just a big pile of meh for me. I've seen Sokka's antics and such and this guy just seems more of the same, so meh... 

Besides that I've liked the new show so far. Gives me something to watch on Fridays.


----------



## Warrior522 (Sep 15, 2013)

Apache Thunder said:


> Stop expecting this to be ATLA...because it's never meant to.



This hardly excuses it being nowhere _near_ the standard set by ATLA, especially because, yanno... The same people are making it?


----------



## Apache Thunder (Sep 15, 2013)

Warrior522 said:


> This hardly excuses it being nowhere _near_ the standard set by ATLA, especially because, yanno... The same people are making it?


 

And why exactly is it suppose to "live up to ATLA's standard". On what authority do you have to make that statement? The author's of this show are free to do what ever the *** they want. They don't have to live up to YOUR expectations.

I say they shouldn't try. Just go a different direction and make something different. Maybe a little change is a good thing. If they did every little thing the fans shouted at them, then it really would be a big pile of **** .


----------



## Gahars (Sep 15, 2013)

Apache Thunder said:


> And why exactly is it suppose to "live up to ATLA's standard". I say they shouldn't try. Just go a different direction and make something different. Maybe a little change is a good thing. If they did every little thing the fans shouted at them, then it really would be a big pile of **** .


 
Standard refers to quality here. They can make something entirely different if they like, but I'd rather it be good.


----------



## Apache Thunder (Sep 15, 2013)

I honestly haven't noticed any issues with the animation and while the writing of this series thus far isn't perfect, I'm not going to nitpick it to death and hate on it.

This seems to be spiraling into a war of ATLA vs Korra. Sorry but will not go there. End of this discussion. I say lets back on topic.


----------



## FAST6191 (Sep 15, 2013)

My brother and I watched it last night.... the writing was pretty weak, one dimensional would probably be a step up for most of the characters and despite it trying somewhat hard it was not even all that amusing like many other kids shows. However I do have to wonder how much of this gets to be placed at the feet of the storyboard and/or editors, it might be better to wait for deleted scenes but I am half tempted to try a recut of my own as I reckon it could be done. On the other hand thus far there was little in the way of "if you just straight up killed, injured or imprisoned the guy, or borrowed their" tech which marred much of the last series for me.



Spoiler: most amusing bit



The ship at the start of things has the old guy say things like "who knows what is out there". This is fine but when we already know there to be huge monster fish, island sized sentient creatures and more it falls a bit flat



I will watch further but I have not seen so much reversal of potential since Walking Dead. All this after a so so ending to burn notice and a deja vu (though better) return of Sons of Anarchy.


----------



## Chiejina (Sep 15, 2013)

Yeah give it a chance ppl. Lol. 
Maybe all these things will be expanded on later. 

Dont just take it at face value. Wait for the season to end.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Sep 15, 2013)

Apache Thunder said:


> And why exactly is it suppose to "live up to ATLA's standard". On what authority do you have to make that statement? The author's of this show are free to do what ever the *** they want. They don't have to live up to YOUR expectations.
> 
> I say they shouldn't try. Just go a different direction and make something different. Maybe a little change is a good thing. If they did every little thing the fans shouted at them, then it really would be a big pile of **** .


 

So we're not allowed to criticize a show for being bad because we don't have the "authority" to do it? Kinda destroys the jobs of critics everywhere.

I'm not even nitpicking, it seems like pretty large leaps in logic. The whole "Well it's YOUR opinion!" argument is pretty nonsensical, it's the internet, I'm free to state it and if my criticisms are valid, then why shouldn't I criticize?

Also I forgot to add that Korra as a character just seems worse. Like really prone to just being a raging bitch half the time. Like it almost seems like her reactions could be punctuated with a "Women, huh?" and a laugh track. Like Mako says very politely that everyone is just looking out for her and she bitches out. Mako then tries to agree with her and she bitches out. Like it literally just sounds like "lol women are indecisive lol". Also when Mako tells her dad he'll take care of her, she goes "SOMETIMES I WONDER WHOSE SIDE YOU'RE ON." Change your tampon, Christ.

Also reassuring that Asami, who was a pretty major character in season one, got about 3 minutes of screen time between the first two episodes.

I'm not even trying to say "It's not TLA!", I'm just saying in general it's a show with a lot of holes.


----------



## Black-Ice (Sep 15, 2013)

As far as I know.
Guild and Gahars loved avatar, and were some of the most pro Legend of Aang/Korra tempers i've seen.
So to see them so disappointed is worrying. 

I'll watch it when its out and form my view then, I hope it isnt a complete crash out :/


----------



## gamefan5 (Sep 15, 2013)

Watched it also. I hate the fact that they just cut to the chase, instead of explaining thoroughly what happened during the 6 months.

Are benders trusted again? Those who supported the equalists, what happened to them?
Who's running the town, etc. 
It also feels like Korra hasn't learned anything at all and she keeps hating on the people worrying about her.

I also laughed when they insisted on Korra doing more airbending while the threat of the spirits is more alarming then ever.
As for the animation... it felt... weird against the spirits....

All in all, *not impressed. *


----------



## Wintrale (Sep 15, 2013)

While it would've been nice for them to not just, y'know, completely drop the first season off a cliff (just because Amon was shown to be a fraud shouldn't mean all the Equalist unrest he provoked would just go away and if Republic City is still having Equalist trouble, they could have shown that instead of Mako chasing down Benders), I actually liked the new episodes. The lack of Lin was a bit sad, but the comedy was there and the new threat is actually something only Korra can deal with.

My only real gripe is how Waterbending is doing everything in The Legend of Korra. As if Icebending and Bloodbending wasn't enough, now it can Spiritbend too? I thought that sort of thing would've been reserved for the Airbenders (which would have been an awesome reason not only for the spirits being unhappy since Aang was the last Airbender and him not learning Spiritbending would have been understandable given the events of The Legend of Aang, but also because it would mean Korra learned Airbending for a reason).

I'm happy that Korra is acting the way she is, though. The Southern Water Tribe having given up on spirituality explains Korra's own lacking in that area and the way the White Lotus have screwed up Korra's own growth is pretty neat. Aang mastered the elements much sooner than Korra did and he went out of his way to get guidance from the past Avatars because he had nobody else to turn to. So, in a way, Korra has been held back a lot both physically and spiritually by the people who thought they could interfere with the way an Avatar is supposed to grow up.


----------



## Gahars (Sep 15, 2013)

Black-Ice said:


> As far as I know.
> Guild and Gahars loved avatar, and were some of the most pro Legend of Aang/Korra tempers i've seen.
> So to see them so disappointed is worrying.
> 
> I'll watch it when its out and form my view then, I hope it isnt a complete crash out :/


 

Abandon all hope, ye who enter here.


----------



## Black-Ice (Sep 15, 2013)

Gahars said:


> Abandon all hope, ye who enter here.


 
Hope...
Is all I have left


----------



## Jamstruth (Sep 16, 2013)

Can I just say that I liked it? 
Animation gripers get the hell out. I mean it. It was damned beautiful even if it "wasn't as beautiful as Season 1". You guys compared it to AtLA? Yeah, it's beautiful.

I'm fine with them sweeping the government stuff under the rug, why? It would be damned boring. I agree the council being abolished is weird and I hope there's more to it than just the President but it's nice that Tenzin's got some time off for the family gripes.

The plot. I agree Unaloq is so obviously bad but Korra has good reasons to go with him. He was actually willing to teach her and was clearly the person who could do it the quickest. Tenzin and her father are just being overprotective. Tenzin still wants to teach her his way and is loath to hand her over before he can teach her about spirituality the Air Nomad way and her father hates his brother's guts (for stupid reasons).

My main issue is with Korra's dad's backstory. What the hell were "barbarians" doing attacking the Northern Water Tribe? An entire Fire Nation battalion fought tooth and nail to get in their but a band of barbarians armed with clubs just get in and torch the place? Bullshit. Who the hell were they anyway? How did they get there? THE HELL WAS GOING ON?!

Unaloq is a lot like Amon in his delivery and general tactics (figurehead of brainwashed masses? CHECK! Except this time it's religion!) which is sad but I'm holding out for him being a red herring at this stage. It's the first episode. This plotline could easily be resolved in an episode or so considering the United Forces and Republic City will likely take issue.


----------



## EthanObi (Sep 20, 2013)

Gahars said:


> Abandon all hope, ye who enter here.


 
Heheh The Serpent's Pass reference 
Anyways... I Enjoyed how book 2 started


----------



## gokujr1000 (Sep 21, 2013)

Holy shit Korra is back. Why am I always so late?


----------



## porkiewpyne (Sep 21, 2013)

I thought it was pretty alright. BolinXAsami 4 lyf ;O;


----------



## Jamstruth (Sep 21, 2013)

porkiewpyne said:


> I thought it was pretty alright. BolinXAsami 4 lyf ;O;



Eska takes issue with this.



Spoiler



This weeks episode was pretty cool. Korra's impatience continues but there's a slight issue with it. All her life she's been told she's the Avatar and she expects to be able to be a perfect Avatar straight out of the gate despite what everyone else tells her. This might be why she's inclined to go along with Unalaq so much. He keeps telling her that he believes in her and that she will be the best Avatar ever while everyone else tells her she's needs more training and that she should know her limits.

The Civil War in the South begins, both sides have valid points but neither will negotiate. The North really shouldn't have blocked the harbour, it serves no real purpose except intimidation. I like that Korra's dad is acting with the best interests of the entire tribe. He knows that trying to kidnap Unalaq will just make things worse. I imagine he tried to talk them down but in the end merely refused to be party to it. I wonder what Unalaq's reasoning for arresting him will be. I imagine Varrick fingered him as the true mastermind behind it all (after all Varrick's such a fop how could he organise a guerilla operation like this?)

The Civil War at the Air Temple is a little more low key. Tenzin almost certainly appeared to be favoured by Aang to Bumi and Kaa even if he wouldn't have seen it that way. In the years between Aang's death and Jinora being born Tenzin was the last Airbender in existence. He carries the burden of an entire culture in a way that the Acolytes cannot quite lessen. Aang spent time with Tenzin to teach him all he could so that the styles were not lost but in doing so accidentally gave an impression of favouritism. Kaa and Bumi would obviously hold resentment for this, anything they did would not be as "great" as Tenzin's actions because they're not the savior of an entire race of people. The results? One man-child non-bender who tries constantly to prove himself worthy of his dad's legacy but will always be the failed first try for an airbender and a waterbender who was never sure of her place in the world. Then again as interesting as the family dynamic is I WANT PAYOFF FOR THAT STATUE JINORA SAW GODDAMMIT!


----------



## GameWinner (Sep 23, 2013)

How was the episode anyway?  I ended up missing it. I'll have to wait for a rerun.


----------



## tenkai_2.0 (Sep 23, 2013)

I wish in season one they ended it with her losing ALL her bending and build her on another focus, like maybe have her travel in the spirit realm to get new abilities. Abilities like what anng had at the end of the last airbender. But whats really bothering me about this whole series is korra's personality. all she seems to do is get angry and jump head first into things. That and the fact that she thinks she can do anything and stop anyone. As well as she just seems to be going on fetch quests and that's it. How is it that anng was younger then her yet seems much more mature. One thing they are doing right is bolin. hes the best of the cast so far because who doesn't like the comic relief guy


----------



## joeyjoey396 (Sep 23, 2013)

"First you want my support and now you wanna know what I think? Make up your mind!"


----------



## FAST6191 (Sep 23, 2013)

The third episode was better than the double it opened with, if only by virtue of not having an awful lot happen. Many of the issues remained and I am getting the impression that they are trying to cram in many different plot lines into this series, something I would ordinarily love from a TV show, but not storyboarding it the best. Korra's attitudes seem completely out of nowhere but instead I shall call it the most accurate depiction of being a teenager since Kevin the Teenager (you may have seen the film Kevin and Perry go large which it culminated in), though my feelings on unintentional greatness are still those of suspicion and distrust.

The only thing I am slightly surprised in is that they not yet done an exposition dump on the last 50 years, though the cynic in me wonders if it is now going to be the domain of the comics they have been warned off rather than exercising restraint.


----------



## Gahars (Sep 23, 2013)

tenkai_2.0 said:


> One thing they are doing right is bolin. hes the best of the cast so far because who doesn't like the comic relief guy


 

Yo.

To be fair, I _liked_ Bolin, but ever since episode 5 last season he's become entirely useless. The guy doesn't contribute anything at all besides pratfalls and goofy faces ad nauseam. He could have died after his breakup with Korra and nothing would have changed.

Sokka was comic relief, too, but there was a balance there. He could be a goofball, sure, but that didn't solely define him; he was actually an essential part of the team.


----------



## Black-Ice (Sep 23, 2013)

Should I start watching this yet or wait until its further in?


----------



## FAST6191 (Sep 23, 2013)

Black-Ice said:


> Should I start watching this yet or wait until its further in?



I do not think this is going to be a last series of scrubs affair but it might be worth considering. If nothing else as long as you are not too pressed for something to watch then it also means you can marathon it and/or not have to wait.


----------



## tenkai_2.0 (Sep 23, 2013)

Gahars said:


> Yo.
> 
> To be fair, I _liked_ Bolin, but ever since episode 5 last season he's become entirely useless. The guy doesn't contribute anything at all besides pratfalls and goofy faces ad nauseam. He could have died after his breakup with Korra and nothing would have changed.
> 
> Sokka was comic relief, too, but there was a balance there. He could be a goofball, sure, but that didn't solely define him; he was actually an essential part of the team.


 
Very well said! i wish he did do more stuff. Not surprisingly Sokka was my fav. in the first series.


----------



## porkiewpyne (Sep 23, 2013)

Gahars said:


> Yo.
> 
> To be fair, I _liked_ Bolin, but ever since episode 5 last season he's become entirely useless. The guy doesn't contribute anything at all besides pratfalls and goofy faces ad nauseam. He could have died after his breakup with Korra and nothing would have changed.


I blame Makorra for that. ;O;


----------



## KingVamp (Sep 23, 2013)

So, no one going to comment on these laughs.


----------



## Warrior522 (Sep 23, 2013)

Okay, obvious villain was obvious, Korra is not only still bitchy, but she's acting unbelievably stupid on top of it. To be fair, the idiot populace aren't helping at all with some of the worst "forced misinterpretation" dialouge i've ever heard; "So you're on their side?" SHE JUST SAID THAT BOTH OF YOU NEED TO CALM THE FUCK DOWN, ARE YOU DEAF? Bolin is still worthless, but at least he serves as a device for the Twins to amuse me with. I'm liking the Twins to my own surprise, and hope they get some further development, because right now they're just mildly entertaining. Mako may as well be a new character, all his hot-bloodedness is gone, replaced by useless submissive pandering to his girlfriend's eternal PMS attack. Tenzin is so utterly spineless it's almost painful to watch, and Bumi is a terrible attempt at funny/serious, for which I blame the mood whiplash...

The episode's one major sin, though, comes not from Korra's adventures in being a villain, but in Team Fuckup's Vacation Disaster. Legend of Korra, I don't care what you want to try to say or do in regards to our dearly departed original cast, but do not, DO NOT DEMEAN AANG'S CHARACTER WITHOUT EVEN A BIAS-NEUTRAL FLASHBACK. Look, I know he didn't have parents of his own, I know he probably wasn't a perfect father, but for all three off his children to think equally badly of him, and at such old ages too, comes off as nothing short of an assault on the very character of Aang, and that is unacceptable for a series so far removed in every way from it's predecessor. Oh, and Kya complaining about having to support her mother? BITCH, SHE, TOPH, AANG, SOKKA, SUKI, AND ZUKO LITERALLY STOPPED THE MOTHERFUCKING APOCALYPSE. THAT IS THE _LEAST _YOU CAN DO FOR HER. The only way I can see this redeemed is if they DO flashback and establish that Aang's early mistakes resulted in Bumi being so fucked up, which would honestly redeem his annoying character into a much more deeply and darkly screwed up person. After all, this show _loves_ it's grimdark...

On an unrelated note... ...am I the only one still rooting for Tokka?

anyone?

dammit.


----------



## FAST6191 (Sep 23, 2013)

Warrior522 said:


> The episode's one major sin, though, comes not from Korra's adventures in being a villain, but in Team Fuckup's Vacation Disaster. Legend of Korra, I don't care what you want to try to say or do in regards to our dearly departed original cast, but do not, DO NOT DEMEAN AANG'S CHARACTER WITHOUT EVEN A BIAS-NEUTRAL FLASHBACK. Look, I know he didn't have parents of his own, I know he probably wasn't a perfect father, but for all three off his children to think equally badly of him, and at such old ages too, comes off as nothing short of an assault on the very character of Aang, and that is unacceptable for a series so far removed in every way from it's predecessor. Oh, and Kya complaining about having to support her mother? BITCH, SHE, TOPH, AANG, SOKKA, SUKI, AND ZUKO LITERALLY STOPPED THE MOTHERFUCKING APOCALYPSE. THAT IS THE _LEAST _YOU CAN DO FOR HER. The only way I can see this redeemed is if they DO flashback and establish that Aang's early mistakes resulted in Bumi being so fucked up, which would honestly redeem his annoying character into a much more deeply and darkly screwed up person. After all, this show _loves_ it's grimdark...



Hmm my reply is probably going to fall somewhere between "no", "I actually thought that showed admirable restraint" and "since when do past actions earn a reprieve?". Indeed that was mainly what I was thinking of when I said I was surprised by a lack of an exposition dump/flashback and as such was probably my favourite and most praiseworthy part of the episode.

On grimdark, now I looked up the term anyway, I am not seeing it compared to a lot of older cartoons. Certainly it has a distinct edge over a lot of modern American cartoons but in the pantheon of cartoons not so much.


----------



## mr. fancypants (Sep 23, 2013)

well i loved it

(luckily there isnt a dont-like button at the forum )


----------



## Jamstruth (Sep 23, 2013)

Warrior522 said:


> The episode's one major sin, though, comes not from Korra's adventures in being a villain, but in Team Fuckup's Vacation Disaster. Legend of Korra, I don't care what you want to try to say or do in regards to our dearly departed original cast, but do not, DO NOT DEMEAN AANG'S CHARACTER WITHOUT EVEN A BIAS-NEUTRAL FLASHBACK. Look, I know he didn't have parents of his own, I know he probably wasn't a perfect father, but for all three off his children to think equally badly of him, and at such old ages too, comes off as nothing short of an assault on the very character of Aang, and that is unacceptable for a series so far removed in every way from it's predecessor. Oh, and Kya complaining about having to support her mother? BITCH, SHE, TOPH, AANG, SOKKA, SUKI, AND ZUKO LITERALLY STOPPED THE MOTHERFUCKING APOCALYPSE. THAT IS THE _LEAST _YOU CAN DO FOR HER. The only way I can see this redeemed is if they DO flashback and establish that Aang's early mistakes resulted in Bumi being so fucked up, which would honestly redeem his annoying character into a much more deeply and darkly screwed up person. After all, this show _loves_ it's grimdark...


 
All this bickering really makes sense, resentment held for years against Tenzin and their Dad because they weren't Airbenders. They're the son and daughter of the Avatar and the world casts them aside for their younger brother because he is special. The only Airbender of their generation. Kya had no idea what to do with her life since she apparently didn't matter at all to the world and so spent most of it wandering and Bumi acts out to try and prove he's just as good as the other two. Aang likely did not cause this deliberately but he would have naturally spent mroe time with Tenzin because he needed to impart all his knowledge down to him. I imagine the good times he remembers were mostly rewards after a day's training.[/quote]


----------



## Black-Ice (Sep 25, 2013)

Just watched episode 1,
I seriously hope they work on Korra's character development, coz asking Macaos opinion then getting angry at it is off putting.
She's just very unnecessarily angry. And clearly doesnt know how to see through a set up despite all shes been through.


Spoiler



"I can teach her Spirits"
"No"
(sets loose a spirit that only he can control to entice her)
Profit


Tensen and Macao are too nice to her...
But I dont mind the episode, i'll keep watching.
I find it nice that they're hooking up the two irrelevant extras (Bolin and Asami)


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Sep 28, 2013)

I just finished watching Episode 4. . . 

Why is this season so poorly paced? This episode felt so rushed. Even more so than the premiere.


----------



## KingVamp (Sep 28, 2013)

Didn't feel rushed to me. Seem fairly paced.


Dat ending.


----------



## FAST6191 (Oct 1, 2013)

Starting to warm to the new series now though I am still tempted to considering a recut. I had hoped the Aang's family stuff would not be resolved as quickly as it was (I reckon it would have made a spectacular plot arc) and politics in the avatar universe seems somewhat akin to business as understood by the user submitted news section but that is still better than most shows.

I also approve of the ending. Practically turned it around for me.


----------



## FAST6191 (Oct 15, 2013)

We had a few more episodes since.

I am going with "largely recovered to meh" or "animated version of tvtropes" (the ending of the most recent episode....), though that is still far better than the series opener.


----------



## mr. fancypants (Oct 15, 2013)

yeaah there are also a "few" plot twists


----------



## GameWinner (Oct 19, 2013)

Just finished watching the episodes I have missed. I'm starting to warm up to it now.


----------



## frogboy (Oct 19, 2013)

I have to say, I quite enjoyed the Wan-focused episodes.


----------



## Chiejina (Oct 19, 2013)

frogboy said:


> I have to say, I quite enjoyed the Wan-focused episodes.


 

Same! Loved learning how it all started. loved the all it takes is one person to change the world kinda theme.

I hope korra learned from this and stops being self centered really. She needs to make being the avatar cool again haha.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Oct 25, 2013)

Just watched the latest episode, totally was reminded of the Reapers from Mass Effect at the end lol.


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Oct 26, 2013)

TBH wish Legend of Korra was a series about Wan instead.


----------



## mr. fancypants (Nov 12, 2013)

aahw the mini korra is soo cute


----------



## Mangekyou (Nov 12, 2013)

I loved the Avatar Wan episodes! Its always cool to see how everything began. I wish we could have more of him and the couple Avatars after him.

and Korra needs to stop being a bitch!


----------



## mr. fancypants (Nov 12, 2013)

Mangekyou said:


> I loved the Avatar Wan episodes! Its always cool to see how everything began. I wish we could have more of him and the couple Avatars after him.
> 
> and Korra needs to stop being a bitch!


 

*some* sarcasm and bitch-being is never wrong


----------



## Mangekyou (Nov 12, 2013)

yeah, its bearable. but I wish she stopped being so self-centered, and treating Mako like shit. Now Bolin became an ass...

Dont get me wrong. Im loving the series! but some times its just a little bit annoying...


----------



## mr. fancypants (Nov 16, 2013)

just watched the 4 last episodes

conclusion :

if there´s coming a Book 3 (which will probably named something like Energy or somethinkg like that), i cant wait to see it.

or maybe there will be a brand-new avatar

bu please o please DONT QUIT THE SERIES


----------



## Black-Ice (Nov 16, 2013)

liked it, but they rushed the ending of final battle,


Spoiler



But I'm glad Korra decided to make her own decision and not follow in Wans steps, and also that she and Mako know they're not for eachother


----------



## Gahars (Nov 17, 2013)

For your enjoyment... the aftermath.



Spoiler










 
Needless to say, it's been somewhat heated.


----------



## porkiewpyne (Nov 17, 2013)

The creators REALLLLLLLLY hate Asami, don't they?


----------



## GameWinner (Nov 17, 2013)

So um... Book 3 anyone?


----------



## KingVamp (Nov 17, 2013)

Despite the naysayers, I thought it was good. I hope they expand on the whole dark Avatar thing.


----------



## Fluto (Nov 17, 2013)

So wait... Where's Vaatu? He just turned into spirit dust or something... He should technically still be somewhere, one cannot exist without the other. 
And why does he remind me of Aku...


----------



## KingVamp (Nov 17, 2013)

Fluto said:


> So wait... Where's Vaatu? He just turned into spirit dust or something... He should technically still be somewhere, one cannot exist without the other.
> 
> And why does he remind me of Aku...


My guess is a new dark Avatar or returning weaken Vaatu.


----------



## Fluto (Nov 17, 2013)

KingVamp said:


> My guess is a new dark Avatar or returning weaken Vaatu.


 

Oh, that makes sense.
So, Korra's going to go around and kill evil water tribe babies now? 
(since the first dark Avatar only knew water bending)


----------



## T Link7 (Nov 17, 2013)

KingVamp said:


> My guess is a new dark Avatar or returning weaken Vaatu.


 

My guess is that while Vatuu/Unalaq was a giant, he was also in the Avatar State. So when Korra destroyed them, she broke the Dark Avatar's cycle, thus preventing Unalaq/Vaatu from reïncarnating in the form of another human. Vatuu will, however, probably regrow inside of Raava, as Raava did inside of Vaatu after he destroyed her. So who knows, Korra might have to resist some dark temptations in the future...


----------



## KingVamp (Nov 18, 2013)

Fluto said:


> Oh, that makes sense.
> So, Korra's going to go around and kill evil water tribe babies now?
> (since the first dark Avatar only knew water bending)


The dark Avatar could possibly keep her/his old bending and gain another from reincarnation base on the cycle.



T Link7 said:


> My guess is that while Vatuu/Unalaq was a giant, he was also in the Avatar State. So when Korra destroyed them, she broke the Dark Avatar's cycle, thus preventing Unalaq/Vaatu from reïncarnating in the form of another human. Vatuu will, however, probably regrow inside of Raava, as Raava did inside of Vaatu after he destroyed her. So who knows, Korra might have to resist some dark temptations in the future...


Does one has to do with the other? Was Korra in the Avatar State when she turned giant?


----------



## T Link7 (Nov 18, 2013)

KingVamp said:


> The dark Avatar could possibly keep her/his old bending and gain another from reincarnation base on the cycle.
> 
> 
> Does one has to do with the other? Was Korra in the Avatar State when she turned giant?


 

Korra used cosmic energy and not the Avatar State to create that blue giant, because Raava had been destroyed. The reason Unalaq could grow so large was not because of cosmic energy, but rather Vaatu's power. Whether or not using Vaatu's power counts as being in the Avatar State remains to be seen. If it does however, then Korra most likely broke the Dark Avatar's reïncarnation cycle by killing him while he was using Vaatu's power.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Feb 21, 2014)

Okay, so, I'm just going to bump this back up because I'm just now catching up. I spent the last week watching all of Avatar, and just finished off Book 2 of Korra. My feelings are mixed.

On one hand, the action is good. I think the character of Korra is a good example of the idea that the Avatar can be a very different person from regeneration to regeneration, and not forcing us to watch her have to go through, slowly working her way through each element is kind of nice. Unfortunately, that also removed a lot of chance for legitimate character development. Instead, Korra just bounces between "I want to be a good Avatar and you just don't teach me what I need to know" and "I'M SO SORRY FOR DOUBTING YOUR ABILITY TO TEACH ME". The Book 1 love triangle deal had the chance for making more happen, but instead, we hit Book 2, and the relationship between Korra and Mako just falls apart as Korra no longer seems to know how to react properly. Even by the end of Book 2, I felt like she had made absolutely zero progress towards becoming a good, likeable character entirely due to her lack of consistency in what should be growth. I really hope Book 3 makes an effort to develop her as the Avatar, and moves away from her ridiculous reactions to every little thing that happens in her tiny group of friends.

Speaking of character development, Bolin and Asami did nothing through all of Book 2. The writers essentially tossed both of them off on the sidelines, would give them a brief moment of action, and then ditch them again. Or in Bolin's case, we got to see him inexplicably participate in almost none of the action until the last few episodes of the season. I just feel like Asami essentially played her role in Book 1, and that the writers don't really know what to do with Bolin, since they certainly have failed at making him as likeable as Sokka was in Avatar. Mako, well, I dunno. He's a good character in that he gets shit done and seems to actually be increasing in ability, but he sucks in that he is essentially just there half the time to add some form of bullshit romantic tension.

Plot wise, well, honestly, Book 2 kind of fucked shit up. How are you going to present a greater villain than darkness itself? You just had the Avatar face the archenemy of all light in the world. Good luck in Book 3 and Book 4 on providing us with an enemy that doesn't feel like a step backwards. As well, the plot for the second season was just kind of weird. I guess it's mostly because Avatar didn't really focus on the spirit world stuff much, and when they did, they never made it seem like it was, well, anything like how the spirits and spirit world were ultimately represented. It was interesting that they brought back the lion turtles and explained why the one in Avatar was so special in being able to guide Aang by showing how much power they truly held though. Still, the idea of the spirits, an essentially unfightable entity that is more bipolar in their reactions than Korra, becoming a staple of the last two books just screams for more really stupid things to happen. I just felt that the Equalist thing, although a little weird in itself, was better in some ways, despite the fact that bringing back blood bending was lame. It probably wouldn't have been so bad if there wasn't just suddenly the power to blood bend without a full moon. They never explained how bending could be blocked by blood bending either. Not even a little. Regardless, at the least, they did leave a plot line open in that Book 3 can focus around Korra trying to reestablish the connection to her past lives, so there isn't absolutely nothing to build off of.

In the end, I dunno. In total, the plot seems to bounce between bearable, weird, and just feeling its way through from episode to episode. They don't seem to know how to balance the use of the new technology they introduced with the bending abilities of the past, and there are a lot of flat out arbitrary plot details that keep making it into seasons that aren't long enough to support details that do nothing to forward the plot. At the same time, I have to concede that despite all of the flaws, it is written just well enough to keep me interested in seeing what will happen next. This spirit thing really pushed it though. As excited as I was to go from episode to episode, by the end of Book 2, I just didn't know what to think about it anymore.

The music is cool. That's pretty good.

Now, to be fair, despite all of my criticism, they did keep me watching through both seasons so far, and for that, they can be sure that I'll be watching the next two, if nothing more than for the fact that I want some closure on the series as a whole. It ain't perfect and it certainly isn't as good as its predecessor, but it holds its own just well enough. My criticisms for all of the things they didn't explain even a little are close to never ending, and the fact that they opted to totally ignore certain things from Book 1 just rustles my jimmies ever so slightly. That doesn't change the fact that it is interesting though, and I have watched other shows that I like more that have opened themselves up to far more plot inconsistencies and character development issues than this one. No matter how much bad I can point out, I'll still be excited for each new episode until the series ends.


----------



## KingVamp (Jun 10, 2014)

Spoilers from Book 3


Spoiler


----------



## GameWinner (Jun 10, 2014)

It's that time of year again?


----------



## porkiewpyne (Jun 10, 2014)

Apparently eps 3 to 6 were accidentally leaked (albeit in Spanish). I have yet to watch it though. All I know is someone is gonna get in a crapton of trouble for the mistake.... ;O;


----------



## Gahars (Jun 10, 2014)

Yeah, I've been knee deep in the leak for the past week or so. The release date hasn't even been announced and this stuff is already out there; it's just embarrassing at this point.



Spoiler: SUPER SECRET SPOILERS, READER BEWARE, YOU'RE IN FOR A SCARE!



It's still a bad show.


----------



## Vengenceonu (Jun 10, 2014)

Gahars said:


> Yeah, I've been knee deep in the leak for the past week or so. The release date hasn't even been announced and this stuff is already out there; it's just embarrassing at this point.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I just cant get into the show because the main protagonist is female (Sexist, i know) so i cant relate to her problems.


----------



## Gahars (Jun 10, 2014)

Vengenceonu said:


> I just cant get into the show because the main protagonist is female (Sexist, i know) so i cant relate to her problems.


 

Personally, I have no problem with her being a woman. She's just a petulant, whiny protagonist that has all the solutions handed to her and learns nothing.

Avatar The Last Airbender was about a child that's forced to act like an adult; Avatar The Legend of Korra is about an adult that acts like a child.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Jun 12, 2014)

Book 3? lol

Not after the shitpile that was Book 2. It just feels like these guys aren't even trying any more. So no thanks. I can find more creative ways to burn my time.


----------



## KingVamp (Jun 12, 2014)

The hate is strong with these ones.

Unfortunately the video I posted has been deleted by the creator.

Here is the official trailer.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jun 12, 2014)

KingVamp said:


> The hate is strong with these ones.



You take one of the better TV shows aimed at kids in years and make a far weaker sequel and you get raised eyebrows. You then burn whatever good will you have left on its second series, and worse give a few glimpses of greatness once seen, and you expect not to get some hate?


----------



## Clydefrosch (Jun 12, 2014)

so i gather that suddenly, bending powers are spreading like wildfire since there seem to be a bunch of new air benders, the combustion mans children return, a bunch of more specialized bending like magma and comets, the fire nations leftbehind power vacuum is finally seized by evil emperors from all over the nations too and zuko is still around too.
and then everyone battles everyone. alright.


----------



## porkiewpyne (Jun 12, 2014)

I'll just wait for the official English release to be out to see more ways for them to torture poor Asami.

How the heck did so many other people get airbending pow--- AAAAANNNNGGGGG!!!! For shame! Tsk tsk


----------



## Vengenceonu (Jun 12, 2014)

The only thing that can make me watch this series (and i mean not a couple clips ive seen on youtube) is if they reveal in book 3:

Aang had to spread "good will" and fulfill his Avatar duties by having many concubines to furthur speed up the restoration of his people (Hence the 50+ airbenders in the trailer).
Azula is alive and not crazy.
Aang comes back to life and shows Korra what the hell she's doing wrong with her life.
They announce the show has been canceled and a new avatar series has been announced. (Preferably a prequel to the last air bender. Maybe about the first avatar.
Also, do they expect us to believe that in less then 100 years, all this shit like cars, roads, bridges, electric devices, etc suddenly got invented? They're 2 episodes away from Aang talking to Korra from the Spirit world via skype on her Ipad Air for christ sake.


----------



## Veho (Jun 12, 2014)

Vengenceonu said:


> I just cant get into the show because the main protagonist is female (Sexist, i know) so i cant relate to her problems.


Does the show deal with her period or something?   



Gahars said:


> She's just a petulant, whiny protagonist that has all the solutions handed to her and learns nothing.


This is why I stopped watching it. I couldn't stand the adolescent whining. _Youths_


----------



## Vengenceonu (Jun 12, 2014)

Veho said:


> Does the show deal with her period or something?
> 
> She literally killed the Avatar state, enough said.


----------



## KingVamp (Jun 12, 2014)

FAST6191 said:


> You take one of the better TV shows aimed at kids in years and make a far weaker sequel and you get raised eyebrows. You then burn whatever good will you have left on its second series, and worse give a few glimpses of greatness once seen, and you expect not to get some hate?


Yes, because any flaws the series or Korra herself is over-exaggerated. Some people are expecting the exact same character. Aang isn't perfect either.




> She literally killed the Avatar state, enough said.


This is my point exactly. It's not like she wasn't fighting one of the most dangerous people at the time.




Clydefrosch said:


> so i gather that suddenly, bending powers are spreading like wildfire since there seem to be a bunch of new air benders, the combustion mans children return, a bunch of more specialized bending like magma and comets, the fire nations leftbehind power vacuum is finally seized by evil emperors from all over the nations too and zuko is still around too.
> and then everyone battles everyone. alright.


Looks like Korra learned to metalbend too. Also, Bumi might be an airbender now.

Wish I would have seen this earlier.


Spoiler








Link


----------



## FAST6191 (Jun 12, 2014)

I am not expecting the same character at all and would probably count that as a downside. I do expect tighter screenwriting, tighter character design/development and better editing though, especially as the earlier series more or less managed such things.


----------



## Clydefrosch (Jun 12, 2014)

Vengenceonu said:


> The only thing that can make me watch this series (and i mean not a couple clips ive seen on youtube) is if they reveal in book 3:
> 
> Aang had to spread "good will" and fulfill his Avatar duties by having many concubines to furthur speed up the restoration of his people (Hence the 50+ airbenders in the trailer).
> Azula is alive and not crazy.
> ...


 

well, thats really not too farfetched. look at the state of our technology 100 years ago. and the fire nation was pretty advanced as far as steam machinery goes. they most likely had bridges and roads already. then the knowledge about elec-bending got spread (lets be honest here, the chances are that this type of bending never was as special as people pretended, it just required knowledge of how to do it. and that was kept a secret, similar to bloodbending and metalbending, which simply needed to be trained, people just didnt think of doing it before it was done)

the combustion chick does kinda look like a young azula, doesnt she? she might be some kind of offspring.



KingVamp said:


> Looks like Korra learned to metalbend too. Also, Bumi might be an airbender now.


 
at least that makes sense, once again, aang ignored his children so much, that he overlooked some hidden bender potential.


no but i think i actually know whats going on. when korra destroyed the avatar state, she didnt actually void all the past avatars power. all the avatar lifes just disconnected from one another and ended up roaming around, some in the spiritworld, others in the normal world. and eventually, some just ended up sticking to some humans, granting them the respective avatars original bending power (or an additional bending style if they were benders before). so we might very well look at some quasi-reborn avatars. and some fragments stuck to evil people, like the weird earth nation lady, who will now abuse the new power (and the most likely transfered avatar wisdom) for their evil schemes.


----------



## Gahars (Jun 12, 2014)

The Legend of Korra is to Avatar The Last Airbender what the Prequel trilogy is to Star Wars, in terms of characterization, fan pandering, and lore defilement.



Spoiler










 
Now this is probending!


----------



## GameWinner (Jun 14, 2014)

Trailer is out.


----------



## KingVamp (Jun 14, 2014)

GameWinner said:


> Trailer is out.



Late post is late.


----------



## GameWinner (Jun 14, 2014)

KingVamp said:


> Late post is late.


 
damn, wasn't even paying attention to the thread the past few days.


----------



## KingVamp (Jun 23, 2014)

Another Trailer.


----------



## Gahars (Jun 25, 2014)

Audio Commentary for the second book DVD has been posted online...



> Bryan admits that the final battle between Korra and UnaVatu was not supposed to make sense. It’s supposed to be symbolic and fun on an emotional level. The battle is symbolic in that it’s a reference to the light battle between Aang and Ozai and the duel between Zuko and Azula.
> Bryan explains that he has no idea what Jinora did during the Book 2 finale; he left it up to fans to create theories of their own. Bryan’s theory is that Jinora harnessed energy she found in the Spirit World and used it to re-energize or trigger the last sliver of Raava, which allowed her to reveal herself.


 
>Professional writers


----------



## Vengenceonu (Jun 25, 2014)

Gahars said:


> Audio Commentary for the second book DVD has been posted online...
> 
> 
> 
> >Professional writers


 
Translation 1: We did so much asspull during season 2 it was never going to make sense, I mean really Spirit vines? Trolololo.
Translation 2 : We kinda hate Legend of Korra too so wtf, we're gonna drive it into the ground so we can start anew. Just use your imagination until its cancelled.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Jun 25, 2014)

So basically: 

"We ran out of time and couldn't meet the production deadline so many events were left unexplained or quickly glossed over. However, you don't know this so we conjured up some bullshit during the DVD commentaries. You'll never know the difference." 

There's insulting your fanbase, and there's insulting your fanbase. Man, what happened to these guys?


----------



## Vengenceonu (Jun 25, 2014)

Hyro-Sama said:


> So basically:
> 
> "We ran out of time and couldn't meet the production deadline so many events were left unexplained or quickly glossed over. However, you don't know this so we conjured up some bullshit during the DVD commentaries. You'll never know the difference."
> 
> There's insulting your fanbase, and there's insulting your fanbase. Man, what happened to these guys?


 
Tbh, The first series made too much hype for the second to surpass. They literally have to dip into the realm of YuYu Hakusho (spirits) to even make anything we havent seen before.


----------



## Gahars (Jun 25, 2014)

Hyro-Sama said:


> Man, what happened to these guys?


 
George Lucas Syndrome. They lost several of the people key to the production of the first series (most notably Aaron Ehasz) but pressed on anyway, insulating themselves from criticism and feedback. Pandering to the fans takes precedence over creating anything new and worthwhile. They feel the need to explain aspects of the fictional universe that needed absolutely no explaining.

TL;DR:


----------



## Vengenceonu (Jun 25, 2014)

This would be a good time to revive some key franchises. Danny Phantom? Hey arnold still has a movie that didnt finish production?


----------



## KingVamp (Jun 25, 2014)

> Bryan’s theory is that Jinora harnessed energy she found in the Spirit World and used it to re-energize or trigger the last sliver of Raava, which allowed her to reveal herself.


Pretty much what the fans came up with.



Vengenceonu said:


> Translation 1: We did so much asspull during season 2 it was never going to make sense, I mean really Spirit vines? Trolololo.


Spirit vines? You mean the tentacles coming from the dark Avatar? I'm pretty sure they was talking about Jinora part specifically.

5 mins sneak peak. Link


----------

